# Fisheye lens



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I fished the NMZ last friday and caught a massive 40+ pound red on a spinnerbait and took some cool picswith a fisheye lens...


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

another....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What fisheye lense is that? Looks more like a fisheye attachment put on a regular lense. Just curious.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This was Shot with a 16mm f 2.8 Nikkor  100 asa Ektachrome precessed in E-6 Chemistry 

Not as Exiting as the fish though !

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff263/comerplumbing/Forum2/015150-R01-012.jpg


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> What fisheye lense is that? Looks more like a fisheye attachment put on a regular lense. Just curious.


my bad, it is a fisheye attachment, its fun with my Olympus SP550UZ


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That Conversion lens is Nice and Sharp ... You should post a photo of the conversion Lens ...


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

conversion lens? i don't think i follow...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Fish eye lens*

Conversion / adapter Same thing

Probably similar to this ?


http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Professional-Fisheye-Olympus-Digital/dp/B001K5T4W4


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, funny guy...


----------

